# 2011 5 and 3 series Euro Invoice Pricing



## haveMERCY (Nov 13, 2010)

Can someone please PM me the European Delivery invoice pricing sheets for the 2011 5 and 3 series? I'm trying to put together a delivery for May.

Thank you!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

pm me your email address: I have the 3 series 2011 sedan wholesale pricing list.


----------



## jhong (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone have the 2011 335i vert wholesale pricing?

thanks
j


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

If somebody could PM me with the 535xi Euro Deliv information, that'd be most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## IXinCO (Dec 11, 2002)

I have two sales reps at two different dealers who I believe are not being completely up front with me on ED pricing. I would very much appreciate getting the actual BMW ED invoice pricing sheets for a 2011 328xit and 535xi. I promise I will not show them to anyone if that is a concern. Please PM me if possible.

Thanks


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

IXinCO said:


> I have two sales reps at two different dealers who I believe are not being completely up front with me on ED pricing. I would very much appreciate getting the actual BMW ED invoice pricing sheets for a 2011 328xit and 535xi. I promise I will not show them to anyone if that is a concern. Please PM me if possible.
> 
> Thanks


If my dealer wouldn't show me the Confidential ED invoice price sheets I'd be looking for a new dealer. Your experience is is not typical of SoCal dealers.

Dick


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

I realize one can't make an average % discount comment about the pricing, but can someone give a general idea of what kind of discount off of MSRP one usually sees for a 328 sportwagon or an X3 ? :dunno:

Doug


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

ED invoice is around 13-14% off US MSRP, then add dealer markup.


----------



## asingh98 (Jan 31, 2011)

If somebody could PM me with the 535xi Euro Deliv information, that'd be most helpful. Thanks a lot in advance.

I am planning for June or July Delivery when should I start the process..


----------



## asingh98 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Best Dealers for Eurpoean Delivery in Chicago*

Any one has suggestions regarding what dealers are good for european delivery in chicago.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

asingh98 said:


> Any one has suggestions regarding what dealers are good for european delivery in chicago.


Irv is most everyone's favorite, by a longshot.


----------



## Mohanp (Jun 26, 2010)

*535i EU Invoice*

Can someone send me U Invoice for 528i and 535i please? I am looking at a July ED.

Thx a lot.

MP


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Mohanp said:


> Can someone send me U Invoice for 528i and 535i please? I am looking at a July ED.
> 
> Thx a lot.
> 
> MP


Just subtract 7% off of regular US invoice and you'll be within a couple hundred bucks of ED invoice. No extra discount on options so just use US invoice for those prices. Edmunds.com lists them all.


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

People keep making this too hard. Here's the price:

.86* USMSRP Base + .93*USMSRP Options + 875 delivery + 750 dealer profit.

That will get you a fair deal and is much easier to figure out.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

bruceb73 said:


> People keep making this too hard. Here's the price:
> 
> .86* USMSRP Base + .93*USMSRP Options + 875 delivery + 750 dealer profit.
> 
> That will get you a fair deal and is much easier to figure out.


I would use 0.91 instead of the .93 above. Otherwise I agree.


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

Erregend said:


> I would use 0.91 instead of the .93 above. Otherwise I agree.


That certainly gets you invoice pricing on options. For me it was $120 difference. On a $70K + car, I figure it's close enough. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## sg335is (Feb 5, 2011)

bruceb73 said:


> People keep making this too hard. Here's the price:
> 
> .86* USMSRP Base + .93*USMSRP Options + 875 delivery + 750 dealer profit.
> 
> That will get you a fair deal and is much easier to figure out.


So for example:

Base MSRP for a 335is convertible on the bmw site lists for: $58,700 x .86 = $50,482

+

$4275 in options x .93 = $3975

+

DCT discount = $0

+ $875 dest & handling

+ $750 profit

= $56,082.75

Can I ask where you got these discount % numbers? Not doubting for a second, and thx for making it simpler - searching for "ED Pricing" one finds a bazillion related posts without the clarity of yours. 14% off the MSRP does seem high-ish to me (like too good to be true), but this is the first time I've looked into ED.

Thx! :thumbup:


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

iwanna330cic said:


> I realize one can't make an average % discount comment about the pricing, but can someone give a general idea of what kind of discount off of MSRP one usually sees for a 328 sportwagon or an X3 ? :dunno:
> 
> Doug


You should be able to save roughly 11 to 12 percent off of US MSRP.


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is the algorithm as used by my dealer. After going through the exhaustive calculations on Bimmerfest and back and forth between the BMW website and Edmunds to get invoice pricing, I determined that it was easier to do it this way. It certainly holds for all 5-series products. I think this is a good starting point if you're happy with the price. Net: I got 11.6% off the MSRP price of my 550xi, but they tend to come pretty loaded and so I didn't need a lot of options. Looks like that is pretty true for your's too. Good luck!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

sg335is said:


> Can I ask where you got these discount % numbers? Not doubting for a second, and thx for making it simpler - searching for "ED Pricing" one finds a bazillion related posts without the clarity of yours. 14% off the MSRP does seem high-ish to me (like too good to be true), but this is the first time I've looked into ED.


1) Look on BMW's ED site where you will find US-MSRP and ED-MSRP for all cars. You will see that ED ~= 93% of US.

2) Check Edmunds, Kelly, your local dealer, etc., and you will find the Invoice for the base car is ~= 92% of MSRP

ergo, 92% of 93% of US-MSRP ~= ED-Invoice ~= 86% of US-MSRP for base car.

3) Check Edmunds, Kelly, you local dealer, etc., and you will find the Invoice for the options is ~= 91% of MSRP

4) Delivery is fixed $875

THAT is where the numbers come from :thumbup:


----------



## fookie (May 30, 2003)

Good info! Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Irv is most everyone's favorite, by a longshot.


This is not true. There ARE substantial issues that Bimmerfest members have expressed about his delearship, Motor Werks. There are and continue to be substantial dissatisfaction about Motor Werks business practices, especially when it come to leasing and BMW European Delivery. Just because one is a paid sponsor here/advertiser does not make a dealership an entity that will conduct business in a forthright and ethical manner. Plus their pricing is not competitive.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

pharding said:


> This is not true. *There ARE substantial issues that Bimmerfest members have expressed about his delearship, Motor Werks.
> There are and continue to be substantial dissatisfaction about Motor Werks business practices, especially when it come to leasing and BMW European Delivery. *
> Just because one is a paid sponsor here/advertiser does not make a dealership an entity that will conduct business in a forthright and ethical manner.*
> Plus there[sic] pricing is not competitive.*


Can you substantiate these claims with links to Bimmerfest posts, or is this just sour grapes and hot air? _*[PS: 10 days and still just HOT AIR!]
*_


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

BMW NA announced the Best Dealership Awards. 32 BMW Dealerships from across the US achieved ***8220;2011 Center of Excellence***8221; status based on high customer satisfaction, outstanding brand representation, operational excellence and profitability. Only one Illinois BMW Dealership achieved this distinction and it was not your buddy Irv's dealership.


----------



## khfactor (Feb 25, 2011)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> pm me your email address: I have the 3 series 2011 sedan wholesale pricing list.


Hi

I am about to pull trigger on 328i RWD from local dealer and would very much appreciate it if you can shoot me a wholesale price on 328i series.

I also heard that as of 3/2011 Automatic tranny is now included, not at an additional cost. Do you know if this is true? If so, where can I get more info on this?

Thank you. I am a newbie on Bimmerfest site. e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Would someone be kind enough to PM the 2011 5 series wholesale ED pricing to me? Thanks!


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

khfactor said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to pull trigger on 328i RWD from local dealer and would very much appreciate it if you can shoot me a wholesale price on 328i series.
> 
> ...


Oh, Pull the trigger sounds so "Macho"  but the info you seek is on the KBB website or Edmunds website. This forum is primarily concerned with European Delivery of BMW's.:thumbup:


----------



## stevekinnh (Dec 3, 2010)

*Thanks for the (general) help - now a specific question*



bruceb73 said:


> People keep making this too hard. Here's the price:
> 
> .86* USMSRP Base + .93*USMSRP Options + 875 delivery + 750 dealer profit.
> 
> That will get you a fair deal and is much easier to figure out.


I'm making an offer on a 328i Wagon, using the above formulas. I'm going with the Value Package, Convenience Package and Premium Package, as those packages contain almost exactly what I want, and almost exactly nothing more...

My question is this: should (Can I) opt for the extended warranty, that adds two years plus 40k Miles to the existing service plan?

Looking for a September delivery date, followed by three weeks driving around Italy with my wife - who's working in Sardinia this year. Can you spell, Can't Wait!


----------



## Gremlin (Apr 14, 2008)

My lease is up here in a couple months, so it's time for me to start preparing for my next ED lease on a 2011 335i coupe! Can someone PM me ED invoice, etc. if anyone has it? It will be kept private, thanks! If not, I'll use some of these calculations. Now I need to go find that old lease calculator I used last time, let the search begin!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Gremlin said:


> My lease is up here in a couple months, so it's time for me to start preparing for my next ED lease on a 2011 335i coupe! Can someone PM me ED invoice, etc. if anyone has it? It will be kept private, thanks! If not, I'll use some of these calculations. Now I need to go find that old lease calculator I used last time, let the search begin!


Price list is basically unavailable, read this entire thread, then go back to:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5830703&postcount=20


----------



## stillhunterjr (Apr 14, 2011)

I am new to this site and don't know how to use it yet. I am trying to find out what a 3351is convertible costs the dealer for European delivery so I know what to offer. I think that the dealer has his full markup in the car and that the factory bears the standard 7% discount, but am not sure. Do you know? Did you get an invoice sheet for Euro delivery cars? Any information will be greatly appreciated. stillhunterjr


----------



## stevekinnh (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm new here too - but I used the formulas as posted and was able to negotiate a satisfactory price, ie , 1000 over calcualted invoice; September delivery of my 328i Sport Wagon...


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

stillhunterjr said:


> I am new to this site and don't know how to use it yet. I am trying to find out what a 3351is convertible costs the dealer for European delivery so I know what to offer. I think that the dealer has his full markup in the car and that the factory bears the standard 7% discount, but am not sure. Do you know? Did you get an invoice sheet for Euro delivery cars? Any information will be greatly appreciated. stillhunterjr


As Erregend has suggested in the post two posts above yours, go back and read this entire thread from the beginning. Then click on the link that he posted.

You can find the European Delivery MSRP on the BMW website under "Experience/European Delivery". Look for the link under Step 1, "Order your BMW and save". You can then calculate the price for an ED car by using a simple formula. There is even a thread where someone has posted an Excel spreadsheet and all you do is fill in the blanks. Search for "ED Calculator".


----------



## bruceb73 (Oct 8, 2010)

Read the thread! .86*Base USMSRP + .91*Options + 875 Destination + 750 Dealer profit. That'll get you within a small range of negotiation.


----------

